# SWF - SelfWealth Limited



## So_Cynical (27 May 2018)

Floated in late 2017 at 20c per share and has traded under that price ever since, the % growth in revenue and clients is somewhat spectacular however they need it to be even more spectacular as they burn over a million dollars per quarter and only have 5 million in the bank.

SelfWealth has the cheapest Chess sponsored trades in the country with flat rate brokerage at $9.50 per trade, the platform looks clean and straight forward and has a social media edge to it as members can see what stocks others hold and compare their own results with other users and indexes etc.

A rampish discussion thread can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/selfwealth-trading.31213/

They have a tie up with SMSF cloud software provider BGL:  https://www.bglcorp.com/
BGL's simple fund software is used by 70% of SMSF's ~ they plan to offer an ETF for SMSF's based on the best performing portfolios, a one simple investment type of thing, a managed ETF.

I can see potential as people want low cost brokerage and the site is clean and easy on the eye and i like the helpful and competitive edge to the social media side of it, the average account balance is about 100K, i suppose its a matter of what price they will raise capital at and when self funding can be achieved, MC of 18 Million, trading at 0.135
~


----------



## So_Cynical (27 July 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> the % growth in revenue and clients is somewhat spectacular however they need it to be even more spectacular as they burn over a *million dollars per quarter* and only have *5 million* in the bank.




Another quarter and now they have 3.3 million in the bank, the growth has continued along with the cash burn resulting in the share price visiting 10c over the last week. The outlook with many of the banks looking to get rid of their broking and advise businesses should see competition increase in an already low margin industry, i just cant see where the needed profit growth is going to come from.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 August 2018)

Finance update - no need to raise capital in the near future.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20180820/pdf/43xg9grfcspffd.pdf

Maybe they are approaching a turning point - or not, a SP under 10 cents is not a good look, the 10c barrier can be hard to crack.


----------



## CBerg (20 August 2018)

I bought a small parcel last week @ 9.5c - bought on the basis that it's cost leader in stock broking & rolling out a variety of different products - was a bit disappointed to see it trade @ 8.4c last week but am planning on holding for the long term.

I see big potential in the business model - I'm hoping revenue continues to grow at a similar pace to the past 2 quarters.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Finance update - no need to raise capital in the near future.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20180820/pdf/43xg9grfcspffd.pdf




4 months later - Boom - rights issue and placement @ 7 CPS ~ trading at 0.068 CPS now, so they waited to long and didn't price it correctly, i told em.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181220/pdf/441d4rj7gsjqyn.pdf


----------



## Ann (25 March 2019)

05/03/2019 -  SWF closes out shortfall raise and secures 1.235 million

Turnaround?


----------



## So_Cynical (29 April 2019)

A turning point has been passed share price wise anyway, the % numbers continue to be good and multiple milestones have been passed, business update below.
~
http://investors.selfwealth.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20190429/02099438.pdf


----------



## aus_trader (26 May 2019)

As Australian based lowest cost stock broker at A$9.50 per share trade, this company is on a rapid customer (investors/traders) acquisition path. Has been in a down-trend ever since listing, but may have turned the corner...


----------



## CBerg (14 July 2019)

I bought another parcel for 16c on Friday, sitting on a small gain at the moment. The momentum is good. I really hope they do keep their eye on the ball i.e. keeping the costs low as that really is there primary advantage compared to other brokers imo as any existing broker is not going to want to give up their margins until it's too late.

I understand there are features missing that serious traders won't compromise on but for the majority of retail investors/traders, this should be your buy/sell platform.


----------



## CBerg (25 September 2019)

Picking SWF for the October 2019 tipping competition.

It's had a good run so far this month in anticipation of the September quarterly results which as mentioned earlier this month in an announcement had already exceeded last quarters # of trades in 2 months. Expectations are building but I think they'll still beat.


----------



## aus_trader (28 December 2019)

Entered as one of the top picks for CY2020 competition. Australia's lowest cost CHESS sponsored stock broker, growing at a rapid rate:





Traditional brokerage firms have been lowering their rates recently to be more competitive in the online share trading space but haven't been able to match or beat the market leading stock brokerage of $9.50 per trade offered by Selfwealth. Client numbers have been growing rapidly for Selfwealth (see below) and I think will continue to do so as investors and traders look for lower cost, locally based, CHESS sponsored brokers where the shares bought will actually be registered in their name with a share certificate from ASX.





Management planned the listing of ‘SelfWealth SMSF Leaders ETF’ to be listed on the ASX in 2019:





They've kept their promise and listed it, now trading as ASX: SELF.




Further innovations are likely as well as organic client growth.


----------



## CBerg (5 February 2020)

@aus_trader I like your pick for the 2020 competition.





If client growth & trade volumes continue at the 20-30% rate they're achieving, I think they'll be profitable before the end of the year.


----------



## aus_trader (5 February 2020)

CBerg said:


> @aus_trader I like your pick for the 2020 competition.
> View attachment 100114
> 
> 
> If client growth & trade volumes continue at the 20-30% rate they're achieving, I think they'll be profitable before the end of the year.




Well spotted CBerg, yes the underlying growth continues which is not reflected in the share price.

I think this is a disruptive little company that has a fantastic opportunity to become a future leader in the stockbroking and trading space. What they are doing is already impressive in terms of achieving rapid growth as the lowest cost Aussie online stockbroker.

If they can improve their product offering going into the future and really show the other brokerage firms what they are made of, there could be mass adoption of SWF product offering which might happen rapidly once the word gets out.

I think (unless we are somehow special here down-under) you don't have to pay ridiculous fees to trade international shares within Australia or to pay 'ball cracking' absurd fees like $34.95 per options trade while in the US and other developed nations it's like $5 bucks. If Selfwealth can bring these rip off fees down to reasonable levels in Australia, I think masses will migrate to it's platform and it'll be the lion in the brokerage jungle.

Early days but watch this space...


----------



## HelloU (5 February 2020)

I looked back to see any comments from actual users and not sure if there are any (cberg was a maybe but I am unsure).
As a user for more than 3 years I find the interface very juvenile but slowly maturing. Content is "somewhat" available. Prolly depends upon the users awareness of what is missing.... it is cheap (and chess).


----------



## CBerg (6 February 2020)

HelloU said:


> I looked back to see any comments from actual users and not sure if there are any (cberg was a maybe but I am unsure).
> As a user for more than 3 years I find the interface very juvenile but slowly maturing. Content is "somewhat" available. Prolly depends upon the users awareness of what is missing.... it is cheap (and chess).



I use it to execute trades, research is done elsewhere.

It is basic but I think the majority of users are ETF/index buyers so research is of little use to that market. Keeping costs low is why they're popular, they shouldn't lose sight of that. They emailed me yesterday and one of the tidbits was they're going to spend time this year updating the iPhone/Android apps.


----------



## CBerg (6 February 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Well spotted CBerg, yes the underlying growth continues which is not reflected in the share price.
> 
> I think this is a disruptive little company that has a fantastic opportunity to become a future leader in the stockbroking and trading space. What they are doing is already impressive in terms of achieving rapid growth as the lowest cost Aussie online stockbroker.
> 
> ...



They stated they plan to bring international trading to the platform this year which is certainly interesting but I think margin lending would be a bigger revenue driver for them tbh. I can somewhat understand higher fees for international trading given they're doing the leg work of registering, custody & FX of international trading, not saying the fees of other platforms are reasonable but I don't think they'll manage to bring it down to $9.5 flat fee either.


----------



## Austwide (6 February 2020)

Since reentering the market a couple of years ago, I have only used Selfwealth, so I can't compare it against other sites but it's way better than the old ring the broker days.

I only use the site to buy or sell, not research or any other things offered.(Maybe price checking)

I haven't had any problems and would recommend it to others.

I considered IB recently as SWF has no US market access, but SWF is chess and IB isn't.

I am considering a small holding in SWF.


----------



## HelloU (6 February 2020)

Austwide said:


> Since reentering the market a couple of years ago, I have only used Selfwealth, so I can't compare it against other sites but it's way better than the old ring the broker days.
> 
> I only use the site to buy or sell, not research or any other things offered.(Maybe price checking)
> 
> ...



comment: the chess has no relevance to OS. I use 4 brokers for reasons such as that (each has strengths). I also have had nil issues with self wealth.

cberg, same same. The little pictures annoy the crap out of me so after 3 years I actually do not know if they even have charts. I just do my bigger trades there to save coin. Not a place I spend time at.


----------



## aus_trader (7 February 2020)

CBerg said:


> I can somewhat understand higher fees for international trading given they're doing the leg work of registering, custody & FX of international trading, not saying the fees of other platforms are reasonable but I don't think they'll manage to bring it down to $9.5 flat fee either.



Yes I agree it could be a little higher than ASX stock brokerage, but could still be cost competitive compared to the traditional brokerage firms here.



Austwide said:


> Since reentering the market a couple of years ago, I have only used Selfwealth, so I can't compare it against other sites but it's way better than the old ring the broker days.
> 
> I only use the site to buy or sell, not research or any other things offered.(Maybe price checking)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I am considering opening a SelfWealth brokerage account myself, while keeping the current brokerage account. That way I can bring my trading costs down further.

Have held SWF recently in the Speculative Stock Portfolio, and armed and ready to get back in. Also one of my picks for the CY2020 stock picking competition.



HelloU said:


> I use 4 brokers for reasons such as that (each has strengths).



Could you kindly summarise the strengths of each of the 4 brokers for us HelloU?


----------



## HelloU (7 February 2020)

I put some rambling thoughts on https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/negotiating-brokerage-fees.35188/
What else:
Some brokers let you talk to staff (traders) in singapore and UK after the aussie help lines close.
IG do $8, IB do $6
I find the number of accounts is directly proportional to the amount of my life I waste at my desk.
NAB do premium, Comm do CommsecOne etc that may suit peeps. 
FP do "specials".....

Sorta like buying a car....... you have to start with a list of what you need it to do. It does not matter what others want in a car.


----------



## Miner (7 February 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191126/pdf/44bycbdthswbpz.pdf
Noticed the extended CEO leave note has included $9.95 flat fee as a key beneficial adder for them.
this is also a good report I think : https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200205/pdf/44dtxxcyhbmtg0.pdf
DNH


----------



## Miner (7 February 2020)

after reading lot of good things about broking account, I started opening an account with SWF.
I was confused to see the company has not mandated to tick off all boxes on the final page. So I did not tick all boxes. However going to end of the form, it did not accept my application or the submit button did not arrive.
That's strange - why should I give power of attorney to anyone or force myself with ANZ .
Applicant declaration
* Asterisk = required field

Tick the box(es) below once you have reviewed and accepted the terms and conditions as outlined in the following documents.
Yes. I/We hereby request OpenMarkets Australia Limited (OpenMarkets) and SelfWealth Limited (SelfWealth) arrange for the opening of a SelfWealth TRADING account with Australia and New Zealand Banking Group Limited ABN 11 005 357 522 (“ANZ”).

Yes. I/We hereby grant a limited power of attorney to SelfWealth with full power and authority to undertake and perform the following on my/our behalf in accordance with my/our instructions:

Apply for and open a trust account with Australia and New Zealand Banking Group Limited ABN 11 005 357 522 (“ANZ”) as bare trustee for me to enable transactions, payment of fees and charges and receipt of dividend income from my ASX listed securities; (WHY IT SHOULD BE MUST FOR ME TO SAY YES ?)
Provide relevant information I have provided to SelfWealth Limited, including my TFN and bank account details, to an ASX approved stockbroker for the purposes of opening an account for me to enable trading in ASX-listed securities, which includes entering into an ASX Sponsorship Agreement and directing SelfWealth to settle my transactions and pay fees to SelfWealth or my broker from the trust account;
Provide instructions to my broker in relation to corporate actions on any ASX-listed securities;
Apply, open and provide instructions for other accounts including deposit and fixed interest accounts as required to facilitate transactions;
Provide or complete any tax or tax related documentation required in any jurisdiction including US tax or tax related documentation;
Perform transactions for any other investments;
Arrange for the rollover, transfer or redemption of any assets held by me/us or on my/our behalf;
Notify my/our contact details and my/our TFN and bank account details in respect of any investments or purchase made on my/our behalf, and
Deduct from the trust account any fees payable in respect of my investments.


This power of attorney may be revoked by me/us at any time.

I/We hereby declare:

I/We agree to receive all transaction confirmations and reports via online access and/or email and accept the terms and conditions of access to the technology. Further, I/We acknowledge that all communications will be sent to the email address I have provided in this Application Form, and that if I have nominated an email address not under my control, it is my responsibility to ensure I receive such communications.
If I am/we are an individual investor(s), I am/we are 18 years of age or over.
If I am/we are investing under a delegation of authority, I/we confirm that I am/we are investing in accordance with my/our designated powers and authority.
The statements and answers provided in this Application Form are true and complete, and I/we will notify SelfWealth of any change of my/our personal details or circumstances as soon as possible.
I/We authorise Tax File Numbers provided to be used by SelfWealth and OpenMarkets.
I/We have read SelfWealth's Privacy Statement and I/we authorise the SelfWealth to use my/our personal information in accordance with its Privacy Policy.
I/We confirm that I/we are eligible to trade in listed securities and that my/our investment does not breach any law or ruling or other binding obligation.
I/We understand the risks of investing in securities.
I/we understand that the value of investments may rise or fall from time to time, and that neither investment performance nor the repayment of capital is (or can ever be) guaranteed when trading in securities. Further, I/we acknowledge that SelfWealth and OpenMarkets do not assess the suitability or appropriateness of investments or the skills of available investment managers, and that I have formed my own view in relation to each investment and am solely responsible for each investment decision.
I/We acknowledge that SelfWealth and OpenMarkets have no knowledge of my/our personal circumstances and that they have no basis on which to form a view as to the reasonableness or appropriateness of the advice, fees or investment recommendation in relation to my/our personal situation. I/We acknowledge that, where I/we fail to provide any required information or documentation, SelfWealth has the right not to accept this Application Form or any instruction for a transaction, and that SelfWealth will not be liable for any loss that may arise.
I/We understand that SelfWealth may cease providing SelfWealth TRADING if I/we do not comply with its terms and conditions.
As part of this application, I agree to provide the relevant information to enable the SelfWealth and OpenMarkets to confirm my identity in accordance with the Anti-Money Laundering and Counter Terrorism Financing act 2006 and its associated rules.
I acknowledge that SelfWealth and OpenMarkets may request additional information from me from time to verify my records for the purpose of meeting the Anti-Money Laundering and Counter-Terrorism Financing act 2006.

I/We acknowledge that I/we have received, read, understood and agree to the following document(s):






SelfWealth Member Terms and Conditions




OpenMarkets Terms and Conditions




LABform Data Handling Statement

I/We acknowledge that:

I/We authorise OpenMarkets to open a broking account with OpenMarkets to be accessed through SelfWealth Ltd;
I/We have received, read and agree to be bound by the OpenMarkets Australia Ltd AFSL 246705 (OpenMarkets) Client Agreement including Part 2 CHESS Sponsorship. I/We also acknowledge that I/We have received, read and understood the OpenMarkets Financial Services Guide and Best Execution Policy. The documents referred to are available at OpenMarkets Terms and Conditions; and
The declarations made in this Investor Declarations are made for the benefit of OpenMarkets.

Upon the acceptance of this application, the opening of an account for the Applicant and the issue of a HIN by OpenMarkets, OpenMarkets will be taken to have agreed to be bound by and to have signed the OpenMarkets Client Agreement including Part 2 CHESS Sponsorship.

Electronic identity verification
To enable us to verify your identity, we may disclose personal information such as your name, date of birth, and address to a credit reporting agency (CRA) to obtain an assessment of whether that personal information matches information held by the CRA. The CRA may give us a report on that assessment and to do so may use personal information about you and other individuals in their files. Alternative means of verifying you are available on request. If we are unable to verify your identity using information held by a CRA we will provide you with a notice to this effect and give you the opportunity to contact the CRA to update your information held by them or verify your identity using an alternative method acceptable to us.
I/We hereby give our full and informed consent to access and confirm our name, date of birth and address with a credit reporting agency for the purposes of undertaking an electronic identity verification.

Applications will only be accepted from investors who are Australian residents for tax purposes (except in limited circumstances).
An email was sent to your email address with important documents relating to your account application (check your junk mail folder if this is not in your inbox).

This email also contains a completion PIN that you need to enter below to submit your application.


----------



## HelloU (8 February 2020)

I may have misread the above post but any bank account attached to your broker is a trust account (afaik). That is why you cannot use the ANZ banking platform to access the ANZ bank account that SW set up for you.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 February 2020)

SP and volume increasing over the last 3 days/ bars.
Wondering if the trend will continue?
Showing good support thus far, just need supply to get a bit thin and interesting!
Hopefully I get to do a breakout boogie within 6 days...
F.Rock
PS, up today 6.25%. closed 0.17


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2020)

So Friday and today was a bit washy, for the market's and Selfweath.
Despit this, selling pressure is not there, support continues ATM.
Closed at 0.185, up 0.015 or 8.8%
The volume will be key this week.
Was a bit lighter today and Friday.
Did a little selling pressure test today, support appeared instantly which brought relief!
I removed the selling pressure, support remained then proceeded to buy up  before and on closing.
Happy to hold.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2020)

Update.
The supply ship arrived today and off-loaded rather smartly.
Caught me off guard...
Still hold 2/3 of original lot, a double dip. 
2.15k realised profit thus far starting from last Wednesday, Tuesday today.
Tomorrow looks iffy... like someones flagging the supply ship back... might be cutting that profit in half tomorrow...
F.Rock


----------



## CBerg (11 March 2020)

A bit late, apologies, but February was another great month.
Massive growth in new customers & trading volume, I don't want to jinx them for March so I won't make any predictions.

They raised $3m on Monday with an additional capital raise, 21m shares @ 14c each, which I think is smart move in retrospect given the volatile nature of the market at the moment. Unless they're about to go on a spending spree, that $2.8m($3m minus fees) should be more than enough to see them through to their breakeven point.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 March 2020)

If Feb was a good Month, March will smash all previous figures.... 
The volumes being traded are phenomenal... surely SWF are getting there piece of the pie?

F.Rock


----------



## CBerg (11 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> If Feb was a good Month, March will smash all previous figures....
> The volumes being traded are phenomenal... surely SWF are getting there piece of the pie?
> 
> F.Rock



My figures said next FY that they should be break even/profitable at much lower growth rates than Jan/Feb saw and current trade volumes for March.

Once the virus fades I think a % of the recent growth will drop off and resume a more steady growth rate. There is potential downside to all the volatility in that people might decide to pull up stumps and withdraw completely but I don’t think that’s the case yet.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 March 2020)

I can see March trades being up 50% on February.
Would be interested to know what your revised figures indicate as a new potential break even month?
Cheers.

F.Rock


----------



## CBerg (12 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I can see March trades being up 50% on February.
> Would be interested to know what your revised figures indicate as a new potential break even month?
> Cheers.
> 
> F.Rock



Month is too granular but if trade volumes & cash balances keep growing at 20-30% a month(_which I don't think they will long term, that's what I estimate per quarter at the moment so gives you an idea that growth at the moment is exceptional_) my figures say next quarter they're profitable. It probably won't be enough to wipe out the cash burn for the FY but it's a great position to start the new FY.


----------



## CBerg (7 April 2020)

Another bumper quarterly report, I was expecting good number but probably not this good.
Operations wise, their cash burn was $70k down from $535k last quarter.

Even with minimal growth(and they've indicated in the report the strong growth is continuing on page 4) it should be profitable this quarter.

The March figures were especially impressive:
- Over $1m in revenue in March alone
- Client cash went from $217m to $359m
- "Active Traders" whatever that means went from 26k to 32k






If you picked up any shares in the last week or two you'd very happy with yourself


----------



## myrtie100 (30 April 2020)

I've chosen Selfweath for the May tipping competition.
The price has taken off in the past week - broken out on increasing volume.
Hopefully it will continue, as more people decide to invest in the stock market.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2020)

Blow off top I think 
Expect a correction


----------



## myrtie100 (30 April 2020)

Yes, maybe @tech/a 
That last bar looks like the sellers moved in and the gap up might be exhaustion.
But, sometimes it doesn't work out that way, fingers-crossed


----------



## frugal.rock (29 June 2020)

I recall I was out around the $ 0.16 mark with the plan to get back in after it finished consolidation...
As usual, it got away from me, never expected such a run up.
On a pullback now, hopefully am in a suitable position to buy when/ if it retreats to a certain point.


----------



## aus_trader (2 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> View attachment 105363
> 
> 
> I recall I was out around the $ 0.16 mark with the plan to get back in after it finished consolidation...
> ...



Same here, I have sold out to the first virus crash and haven't had a chance to buy back


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2020)

With Covid .....
cash balances UP
account numbers UP
trades UP
= revenue UP

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/20/selfwealth-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/

looking at the slides of the above webinar, seem to mirror/ reflect SWF share price gains of late (UP)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

outstanding growth numbers for FY20 that reflect our successful year. 
• Active traders have increased 235% from 13,856 to 46,445 
• Annual trade numbers are up over 299% from 164,999 to 659,131 
• Revenue increased significantly in line with the large increases in clients and trading volumes to finish 188% up from $2.81m to $8.08m 
• Operating cashflow saw a reduction in cash burn from $3.2m to $147,000. 

The growth exhibited by your Company has resulted in SelfWealth's first-ever *quarterly positive cash flow* from operating activities during the fourth quarter of FY20.  We are confident of further growth in FY21. A healthy balance sheet, no debt and a positive cashflow leave the Company in an excellent position to execute its growth strategy in a dynamic marketplace that is changing actively.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Position finally taken on open this morning.
Was determined to not let it get away again and there progress of December broker access to the US markets means it's a keeper.
Their customer base and FUM position should keep growing nicely.
Wish they would tidy up their interface though...ugh.
As a customer, am happy with everything else, orders have been seamlessly executed.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Still a happy customer and now a happier investor.
Kicking myself I didn't put this in the yearly comp.
30 day chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2020)

So by memory, exited last trade with a healthy profit some time ago now.
Have re-entered today.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 November 2020)

A little snippet regarding some of my reasoning for entry last week.

Note the December quarter statement regarding opening up to US markets trading for same flat fee. Nice.

The annual report has some impressive growth figures (I won't start posting them all) indicating a direct benefit from covid situation, so Victoria affecting figures will largely  show in December quarter results.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

SP rising on small volume.
Looking for a nice close to the week and continuation of minor trend next week, ie breaking 60c. It has a history of sneaking up without much interest, and then the volume follows...


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

Received a promo email from SWF today (not interesting),but an  interesting comment about the US trading component... words getting out. Might be ? lol


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

Last post.


frugal.rock said:


> Looking for a nice close to the week and continuation of minor trend next week, ie breaking 60c.



Running according to plan thus far. Once the volume starts back, a breakout may ensue.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 December 2020)

US Trading to be Launched  
Imminently

Melbourne, Australia – 7th December 2020: SelfWealth Ltd (ASX: SWF) ("SelfWealth" or "the  
Company") is pleased to announce that US trading for SelfWealth retail clients will be launching on  schedule, on the 14th December 2020. 

As of today, 7th December 2020, the existing 65,000+ active clients of SelfWealth will be able to submit a request to have the US trading feature to be added to each of their approved Australian  equity portfolios.

Any new clients that join SelfWealth from 14th December 2020 will be able to easily add on the feature during the initial sign up process.

 As with the Australian equities portfolio, there are no fees  
associated with adding US trading. 

US trading features a USD Cash Account, competitive FX rates when transferring money between the  
AUD and USD Cash Accounts, low-cost and flat-fee brokerage of USD 9.50 per trade and the choice  
of over 7,500 US securities across all major US exchanges.

The functionality seamlessly integrates with the existing ASX-trading platform. 

The new native mobile applications for iOS and Android will be released later in December to allow  
for an undisturbed deployment of all US trading-related features. 
US trading is supported through a long-term partnership agreement with PhillipCapital, a global  
financial institution with over 1 million clients worldwide, and assets under management amounting  to more than USD 35 billion. 

The Company expects a high-level of uptake from existing clients and an increase in acquisition rates due to the complete offering now provided.  

Managing Director, Mr Rob Edgley, had this to say on the much-anticipated release, 
"For years, SelfWealth has been growing strongly off the back of disillusioned investors that have been overpaying to invest. 

Now, they can invest in the US and the ASX in one convenient place at a reasonable price.

There's now no need for multiple trading accounts and apps to access some of the most popular stock markets, and SelfWealth members will have a US Cash Account to help them avoid foreign exchange fees on every trade.

"Our hard-working team will now turn their efforts towards providing additional functionality and new  
products across the trading platform. 

We're looking forward to announcing these additions in the  
new year."


----------



## frugal.rock (3 January 2021)

So, Selfwealth. 
My top pick for the yearly 2021 comp. Out of my picks, it was merely a throw of a dart that Selfwealth managed top pick.

Reasons for choosing in the first place are that it stands as good a chance as any of rising through the year. 
As a broker, it's still in its infancy and is still in growth phase.
Has recently introduced US broking at $9.50 US per trade.
I use Selfwealth as my broker for the AUD $9.50 trade cost for any sized trade.
Will probably switch on the access to the US markets if @peter2 keeps giving "Bob" assistance to trade the US markets in between their tennis rallies.

Covid gave Selfwealth a solid boost bringing more traders to the platform and lockdowns boosting trade numbers. 

Some rapid growth figures in 2020 was rewarded in the share price, however the enthusiasm shown there has warned for now. 

Am expecting a momentum revival after some quarters showing final results for FY20-21 which will bog all over last year's, as long as costs arent stupendous of course.

Held and am expecting it to bump $1.00 this year, and perhaps settle back to the $0.80 mark ( if it doesn't get through $1.00 that is)
Cheers.
3 year chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

I signed up for US trading.
Very simple and quick process as I was already a Selfwealth customer.

Chart is worth revisiting about now, IMO. Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2021)

Last post on SWF for a bit unless...?

If today's bar doesn't pique interest, I don't know what does.
I concede it's likely to pullback before it goes for another bigger run, however, if it does, I will be doubling holding again to 4 positions.
I was holding 4 positions, but dumped half (small profit) when it didn't carry through $0.60 area properly.
 It retreated to $0.50 but held and found support there.
I would say the weak hands are out. Target is $1.00 , expecting some resistance around 0.80 or so. Not particularly expecting a breakout, but won't knock one back either....
👆👍


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2021)

Must be getting close to the release of their new trading apps.
I believe February was stated as release date ?
Looking forward to using.
Happy with chart and price progress.


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Must be getting close to the release of their new trading apps.
> I believe February was stated as release date ?




Going along nicely FR.  I don't hold yet but  I think your exuberance is justified!

The effect of the US "launch" seemed to take a while to filter into the Market for some reason?

I don't trade US equities (They are all over 10 cents god damn it, lol.)

However, that facility alone has to make these guys "attractive" to serious Aussie Investors/Traders?

Today's price Bar was *very* positive. If punters want to enter, I think (70-75 cents) is about as good a level we might see in the short term but that is just my assumption so salt should be added!!

The recent high at 80 cents will likely be the next serious level to break so a bit more water under the bridge perhaps?


----------



## frugal.rock (19 February 2021)

3 x Market Sensitive Announcements out this morning.

A snippet.

Melbourne, Australia – 19th February 2020: SelfWealth Ltd (ASX: SWF) ("SelfWealth" or "the Company") is pleased to update the market on the most substantial period of customer growth in the Company's history.

The Company has seen its strongest ever months of new client registrations.
These registrations have flowed through into record numbers of new active traders, as well as record numbers of trades across both the domestic and US markets.

The growth in new client registrations from the beginning of 2021 has eclipsed the previous peak growth levels seen in March and April of 2020, at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic.

Currently, 23% of all active traders have added US trading functionality to their existing ASX portfolios, and US trades are already approaching 10% of total daily trade numbers.

Interim half year results/4D and an investor presentation announcements also.
Growth galore...

$1.00 SP short term target.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

On Monday local discount broker SelfWealth reported its active retail traders grew 166 per cent on the prior corresponding quarter to 85,944 in total, with total trades of 514,246, up 36 per cent on the December quarter.


----------



## peter2 (6 May 2022)

Hadn't seen that table until now.  That TOP 20 traded stock list consists mostly of speculative companies that are all narrative driven.

If that's representative of  *SWF*'s typical customer then it's no wonder SWF wants to provide more educational investment advice on the app. 

I've just read the Datt Capital Statement to Members. Seems there's a boardroom drama happening. I was going to post my chart but I'll get the popcorn instead.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2022)

_one element may be removed from any price action:_

Clearing and settlement platform Openmarkets is understood to be reaching out far and wide in search for a new investor, as its talks with listed retail trading platform *SelfWealth *fizzle out.

The two companies began due diligence on an exclusive basis in March. It came after Openmarkets hit a cash snag, did a capital restructure and laid off staff. Its listing plans have been on the ice.

In the two months since, the two don’t seem to have ironed out a deal, with sources saying they didn’t see eye-to-eye on Openmarket’s valuation, which was as high as $160 million in last year’s private rounds. SelfWealth had a $52 million market capitalisation on Thursday close, and is a client of Openmarkets. Instead, Openmarkets seems to have pivoted towards looking at other potential buyers.


----------

